# Is taking benzos with energy drinks (red bull) safe?



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm wondering if taking those two together is totally safe....

I did it twice while intensely playing a sport...
Don't know if it has something to do with it, but
i felt a pain on my heart once that lasted a second....

Any one is informed?


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

I think its safe but they usually cancel eachother out
caffiene effects everyone differently but if you want benefits from benzos you will need to avoid energy drinks for a while


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok thanks Arthur for the advice, 
but for me , i have no real anxiety, so i can take
caffeine.... which give me something i like, more
mental alertness...
i guess the benzos do more than working on anxiety.... that's
why i take them, it help to feel better and more sociable


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You say you have no anxiety but you take benzos?


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, it acts also as a disinhibitor and to improve mood, doesnt it?


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Shyenne for the caution... 
but i read that energy drinks mixed with alcohol is dangerous
and resulted in comas and even death in certain cases...
And alcohol has central nervous system depressant properties 
as do benzos...

Also, keep in mind that energy drinks are 10 times more 
powerful than coffee, they contain ginseng, taurine and
more caffeine than in a cup of coffee...
Coffee has little effect to me compared to a Monster drink 



> For example. If I give you a drug that is supposed to help you relax and NOT panic, is it any great surprise then that this same drug may facilitate a more sociable, more honest demeanor in the user? Of course not.
> 
> One naturally follows the other, right SA? Smile


It depends on the person, for me, being relaxed doesnt 
make me more sociable... i rather need a better mood
and a better cerebral activity... better mental clarty...

Sleeping drugs relaxes but doesnt do that, right?

Benzos have hypnotics properties also...


----------

